# The Biggest Social Security Change that is Flying Under the Radar in 2017



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2017)

I haven't started to collect Social Security yet, but I like to learn about these things, it seems my year of birth is of benefit in this case.  Full article here.  http://www.fool.com/retirement/2017/01/09/the-biggest-social-security-change-in-2017-thats-n.aspx



> *The biggest Social Security change in 2017 is flying under the radar*
> 
> However, one major change that began on Jan. 1 and hasn't been widely advertised, but could very well be the most important Social Security change of 2017, is the increase in the full retirement age for brand-new retirees.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeniorBird (Jan 17, 2017)

This isn't new is it?  As far as I know my full retirement has been age 66 + x months. Am I missing something?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2017)

When Social Security was first enacted, the average life expectancy was in the low 60's, and only about 1 in 15 lived long enough to reap any benefits.  Now, the vast majority of the people live long enough to get several years of benefits.  Funding has Not kept up with the changes in our populations, and unless something substantial is done in the near future....such as raising or eliminating the caps...SS is not going to keep being the retirement benefit it has been.  People need to recognize that they will live longer, and start saving for their retirements while still quite young.  However, given the stagnation of wages, and the loss of previously good paying jobs, and only a very few companies offering decent pensions, that is going to become harder and harder.  I fear that our grandkids, and beyond, will be hard pressed to live as decently in retirement as we do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't know how it has been in the past, but it sounds like now they're adding 2 months to age 66 each and every year, so that to me seems to be a change.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 18, 2017)

the idea is to balance out the additional life expectancy going forward   with the number of years folks live in retirement now .

one plan i saw was to increase retirement age to 70 over the next 48 years . that would give folks the same number of  years in retirement with as many statistical healthy ones as they have now 

quite frankly -i have enough to worry about in my own retirement time frame without having to think about what might be or deal with  well beyond our years .


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 21, 2017)

SeniorBird said:


> This isn't new is it?  As far as I know my full retirement has been age 66 + x months. Am I missing something?



SeniorBird, Not new but not highly advertised as stated in the article.



SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know how it has been in the past, but it sounds like now they're adding 2 months to age 66 each and every year, so that to me seems to be a change.



SeaBreeze, If you were responding to SeniorBird's post, it is old news and it is "change" but not highly advertised. I read about this change a couple of years ago. I've been planning for retirement for quite a while and try to keep up on Social Security, IRA, 401k retirement news.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 22, 2017)

Proving once again that people never seem to pay attention, this change in SocSecurity eligibility ages was passed by Congress in *1983:*

https://www.ssa.gov/planners/retire/background.html


----------

